# Dishwasher Odor problem -- Drain line? (PICS included)



## mrmichaeljmoore (May 16, 2010)

I have a new Bosch dishwasher. (Model SHE5AL06UC) 
Purchased and installed in 12/2009.
My wife and I have been noticing a really strong stagnant odor coming from the dishwasher in between cycles. 
I checked the filter, it was clean. No large food particles or buildup. 
We are typically pre-rinsers, so there shouldn't be much food or other causing the odor.

I installed the dishwasher myself....so the next place I figured I check was the drain line. 
I pulled out the dishwasher and reconfigured the drain line.

Attached is a picture of how I reconfigured the drain line. Does that look ok? I put a little hook near the top of the cabinet and ran the line through that so that the hose wouldn't fall down. Look ok?

Also, should there be water left over in the bottom of the washer? Or should that little sump area drain completely when the cycle is complete? That seemed to be the area where the odor was coming from.......

Thanks. 
mm


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2010)

We have a new Bosch and it has the exact same problem. Water sits in the sump and gets funky. It smells moldy. There are lots of posts on the web on this issue. Seems to be a design flaw to me. The Bosch replaced an old Thermador that never had this problem. The unit does a good job of cleaning, but by design retains some water in the sump after use. Not good if you only use the DW a couple times a week. If you use the dishwasher daily this doesn't occur. You could try putting an eyedropper full of bleach in the sump after it has run.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 16, 2010)

If you raise the the drain line higher than necessary, water trapped in the line will drain back to the sump.  Also, slope it toward the drain from the highest point and don't create a sag that traps waste as it may siphon back.  The manual probably says how high to raise it or if it is even necessary to raise it.  Most dishwashers have a raised loop built into them already.  I would shorten up the line so it holds less waste and take a shorter path.

Be careful with bleach and don't overdo it.  I've seen bleach eat holes through stainless steel.


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2010)

The loop is external on the Bosch models. It is supposed to be at least 20" high. My understanding is that it's required so that a garbage disposal can't back siphon. Though they also show it on the diagram for non-disposal installations. I've also read that they want a small amount of water left in the sump. Not sure why, but it is by design I'm told.

I hear you on the bleach. We only do this a few times a year and just use about an eyedropper full. We are also trying to use it more frequently by running it on the short cycle.


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (May 16, 2010)

I reran the line as best as I could.  It comes out of the back of the dishwasher at the bottom (as it is installed), then directly through the cabinet at the bottom, then up as I high as I can go to the to of the cabinet, then a bit horizontal, then down to the drain line....

I tried to minimize any dips.
The hose is too long for my situation, unfortunately...

hopefully that will work.

I ran the dishwasher last night, so we will see in a couple days here if the odor returns.

thanks for everyones help.
mm


----------



## Highbeam (May 17, 2010)

Some water will always return to the sump unless the pump has a working check valve. The pump is on the bottom and once it shuts off, that column of water up to the waste line will fall back into the washer.


----------



## rustynut (May 18, 2010)

mrmike...
  Heard somewhere that you could put a tablespoon of Tang in and run it thru a cycle.
Not quite sure on the amount but think it was a tablespoon.
Might be worth a try?
rn


----------



## drdoct (May 18, 2010)

I replaced my old dishwasher with a new whirlpool gold model and thought I was doing an upgrade.  We have the same problem after 4 days or so it stinks to high heaven.  I did everything I could think of to solve the problem.  I found that it's because the energy efficient nuts have ruined everything we use now.  The drying doesn't really 'dry' the dishes.  Everything turns out wet.  We HAVE to use jet dry or nothing dries and the dishwasher smells after a few days.  With the Jet dry it works great and smells fine.  So I've got to use chemicals, etc... just to save another 15 minutes of drying time??? Anyway, try the jet dry and you might be surprised.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 18, 2010)

drdoct said:
			
		

> We have the same problem after 4 days...


Who can go 4 days without running the dishwasher?


----------



## Dix (May 18, 2010)

Vinegar. 

Makes a great rinse agent, add when rinse cycle starts.


----------



## yanksforever (May 18, 2010)

Check where the door meets the dishwasher at the hinge or just above it. We had the same odor problem and found a line of scummy soap residue near where the door meets the dishwasher. Sometimes it's hard to see so you may have to run your fingers down there to feel it and know where it is. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## burntime (May 24, 2010)

I have 4 in the household with a bosh and never have noticed it.  I put it in myself with a lift at the disposal end.  I don't think its 20inchs higher though.  We were just on vacation for a long weekend and no smell and no water in the bottom.  Usually it runs every or every other day.  The longest would be every 3rd unless were gone.  Our bosh does an incredible job!  We use those washer cubes and fill it with jet dry, wonder if one of those have something to kill odor?  I think there is a lemon smell.  Not sure.  I think they are made by cascade?  Try that combo and see if its any better.  Worst case scenario is you will have clean dishes! :cheese:


----------



## jlasserton (May 24, 2010)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Vinegar.
> 
> Makes a great rinse agent, add when rinse cycle starts.



Yes, I agree with the vinegar idea. I have done this before and it has helped. It is similar to when you use vinegar to clean a coffee maker. It works well. Good suggestion!


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Jun 28, 2010)

Quick update:
I contacted Bosch. Since the unit is still under warranty, they recommended I have a Bosch certified dealer come out and take a look.

The tech came out and confirmed that the dishwasher was installed correctly. He saw no issue with the drain loop.

He smelled the odor and wasn't sure of the problem. 
I told him that we generally pre-rinse, and only run the dishwasher about once a week. I also told him that we use the Electrasol tabs. I also told him that I have well water with a water softener. 
Based on all of those conditions, he took a guess and said it could be too much soap. He said the single cube could be too much soap and the machine isn't rinsing completely. He suggested switching to powdered detergent and using less. Although he did admit that he didn't see any signs of soap buildup in the inside of the machine...

I used one of those Jet Dry machine cleaners after he left, and the smell went away for a few weeks, but it seems to be back.

Does that sound like a possibility? Too much soap casuing the odor? 
Also, I haven't refilled the Jet Dry in the dishwasher in a while (keep forgetting to buy it), any chance that a lack of Jet Dry in the machine causing the odor?

thanks. 
mm


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2010)

It's hard to see but is there a elbow?

zap


----------



## yanksforever (Jun 28, 2010)

yanksforever said:
			
		

> Check where the door meets the dishwasher at the hinge or just above it. We had the same odor problem and found a line of scummy soap residue near where the door meets the dishwasher. Sometimes it's hard to see so you may have to run your fingers down there to feel it and know where it is. Let me know if you find anything.



AGAIN....did you try this??????????????


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Jun 28, 2010)

yanksforever said:
			
		

> yanksforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yanks....
sorry I forgot to reply to your post last time....I did check around the area you mentioned and I didn't see or smell anything significant.  I just checked it again, still nothing in the area you described.
Actually, I ran the dishwasher last night, so there really isn't any order at all right now.  It usually takes a few days between washings for the odor to return.
When it's there, the smell as least as far as I can tell seems to be coming from inside the dishwasher near the drain sump area.

thanks.
mm


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2010)

We have simply resorted to running the dishwasher more regularly. At 3 day intervals, the build up of funk in the sump seems to be manageable. If we are going to be away, we put a little bleach in the sump to keep it in check. Not an ideal design, but we are adapting. May not get another d/w with this design in the future.


----------



## burntime (Jun 29, 2010)

I use jetdry all the time.  We went on a long weekend away a few weeks ago and after 4 days no smell other then dirty dishes.  Ran the washer and it was fine.  Maybe jetdry is the answer?


----------



## ChillyGator (Jun 30, 2010)

I also have a Bosch that has smell problems.  I use Jet Dry since I bought it, keep it full but still get the smell.  I ran a cleaner through the cycle the other day (plastic bottle that you set in the utencil holder) seemed to help for day or two but the smell returned.  

I only run it about twice a week and don't know why else to do exept to run another bottle of cleaner and see if that helps.

Has anyone noticed if changing the cycle type helps?  I tend to run on PowerScrub.


----------



## burntime (Jun 30, 2010)

You must either get a good one or a bad one.  I wash all my stuff in the fast clean and rarely is anything not spotless!  Man I hope I do not jinx it  :cheese:


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2010)

We run in on the eco-mode, use jet dry and try to run it a few times a week. That seems to have the smell in check for now.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am not as rich as some of you with your big BOSCH washing machines   However I have a GE and the same smell occurs. As mentioned previously in this post, using the "dry" cycle option doesn't really "dry" the dishes. I still end up drying some of them by hand, especially the cuttlery.

The smell is relatively simple: dampness, water that is leftover from a cycle and it sits for too long. When the dishwasher door is CLOSED, it's air tight. Condensation can form and bacteria multiply.

I sometimes keep my dishwasher door open 1/2 an inch after the cycle is run to let it air out.

My owners manual suggests to run "rinse cycles" between "wash cycles" during the week. This flushes out the stagnant water and refills it with "clean" water.

Any secrets to completely solving this?!

Andrew


----------



## vvvv (Jul 10, 2010)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I am not as rich as some of you with your big BOSCH washing machines   However I have a GE and the same smell occurs. As mentioned previously in this post, using the "dry" cycle option doesn't really "dry" the dishes. I still end up drying some of them by hand, especially the cuttlery.
> 
> The smell is relatively simple: dampness, water that is leftover from a cycle and it sits for too long. When the dishwasher door is CLOSED, it's air tight. Condensation can form and bacteria multiply.
> 
> ...


add bleach?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 11, 2010)

You could add bleach but you gotta be carefull: bleach can be harmfull for washer components. Dilute it first would be the safest choice as far as I am concerned: letting bleach sit for 2-3 days could be bad. And then it goes down your drain. Depending on the concentration and the frequency, you could also be killing the "good" bacteria inside your septic system (if you're not on city sewage). I had a friend who cleaned his toilet, shower, etc with pure bleach. After 12 months, his septic tank was FULL

Andrew


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 11, 2010)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> I sometimes keep my dishwasher door open 1/2 an inch after the cycle is run to let it air out.


Sage advice.  The only time our diswasher door is latched (besides while it's running) is when it has clean dishes in it.  A latched door is our understood indication that it has clean dishes as the clean light goes out the moment the door is unlatched.  It's my job to empty the dishwasher and if the clean light is out, the latched door is my only remaining clue.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 12, 2010)

rustynut said:
			
		

> mrmike...
> Heard somewhere that you could put a tablespoon of Tang in and run it thru a cycle.
> Not quite sure on the amount but think it was a tablespoon.
> Might be worth a try?
> rn



+1  We use Tang to clean our ice makers here at work, this is more for the metals than any thing else, as it is pretty much nothing more than citric acid and sugar!


----------



## ChillyGator (Jul 20, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Swedishchef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DING DING DING....We have a WINNER!   At least for my problem....I left the door cracked a little after the last load and the next day - NO SMELL (at least no bad smell).  Seems to help a lot!


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad I was able to help
Just let the leftover heat carry the moisture out (while the door is open) and make sure that the dishes you put in it aren't soaking wet. Accumulation of water in air tight spaces =  bad.


Andrew


----------

